# اعتقال المحامي أحمد الجيزاوي يقلب الفيسبوك



## صوت صارخ (24 أبريل 2012)

*
ثورة غضب يعيشها المصريون الآن فور الإعلان عن اعتقال المحامي الشاب أحمد الجيزاوي في المملكة العربية السعودية، عندما توجه هناك مع زوجته و أصدقائه لأداء مناسك العمرة، ليفاجأ بالقبض عليه لصدور حكم غيابي بحقه ينص على سجنه سنة وجلده 20 جلدة بتهمة إهانة عاهل السعودية!. وهو ما جعل الفيسبوك يعلن عن غضبه ويطالب وزارة الخارجية بضرورة التدخل والإفراج سريعا عن أحمد الجيزاوي قبل تنفيذ حكم الجلد عليه يوم الجمعة المقبل.

وكتبت صفحة "كلنا خالد سعيد" بيانا تطالب فيه وزير الخارجية بالدفاع عن أحمد الجيزاوي: عزيزي وزير الخارجية.. أول ما تصحى من النوم النهاردة، عندك فرصة ذهبية إن الشعب اللي أغلبه ميعرفش اسمك يسمع عنك لأول مرة، ويشوف منك موقف للدفاع عن حق مصري تم اعتقاله وهيتحبس سنة ويتجلد ?? جلدة بمجرد وصوله السعودية لأداء العمرة بسبب تصريح قاله في التلفزيون المصري ب "يهين الذات الملكية" .. عزيزي وزير الخارجية: اتحرّك!".

بينما طرحت الصحفية و الإعلامية دعاء سلطان سؤالا على صفحتها الرسمية على الفيسبوك وتويتر موجها لكل نواب مجلس الشعب قائلة: نداء عاجل لنواب الأنف والأذن والحنجرة، هل أحمد الجيزاوى أهم أم غلق المواقع الإباحية وإلغاء اللغة الانجليزية من المناهج ؟ هل أحمد الجيزاوى أهم أم كاميليا وعبير؟

ملحوظة : أحمد الجيزاوى محامى محترم يعنى مبيخربش ممتلكات الدولة وأكيد مش بتاع ترامادول و 200 جنيه !!! ".

أما الإعلامي الساخر باسم يوسف فقد أشاد بموقف النائب مصطفي النجار الذي طلب التحقيق في موضوع المحامي المصري، حيث كتب: " النائب مقدم طلب التحقيق في موضوع المصري اللي في السعودية هو مصطفى النجار. الباقيين بتوع ربنا مشغولين بالمواقع الإباحية"

بينما دعا العديد من النشطاء السياسيين على الفيسبوك وتويتر، لتخصيص يوم يسمي ب "التدوين العالمي ضد السعودية والمطالبة بالإفراج عن أحمد الجيزاوى وكل المصريين من سجونها" يوم الخميس الموافق 26 ابريل.

في حين قام بعض الفيسبوكيين بتأسيس العديد من الصفحات علي الفيسبوك التي تدعو لإطلاق سراح المحامي أحمد الجيزاوي لتجد صفحات مثل: " أنا متضامن مع المحامى أحمد الجيزاوى سجين المحكمة السعودية"، و " الحرية ل أحمد الجيزاوي - Free Ahmed AlGizawa"، و " كلنا أحمد الجيزاوى"، و "حرية أحمد الجيزاوي".

والبعض تساءل اين صاحب شعار : سنحيا كراما .... من اعتقال السلطات السعودية للمحامى المصرى : احمد الجيزاوى؟؟.

كما قام الفيسبوكيين بنشر بعض الصور الشخصية للمحامي الشاب مع أصدقائه، ومنهم الناشط السياسي أحمد دومة أثناء حضور الجيزاوي لجلسة محاكمة الأخير.

يذكر أن الجيزاوى محامي مصري وعضو بلجنة الدفاع عن سجناء الرأي، وأحد المدافعين عن المعتقلين المصريين بالسعودية، حيث أقام دعويين قضائيين أمام القضاء الإداري والجنايات للمطالبة بالإفراج عن المعتقلين المصريين بالسعودية وتعويضهم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 أبريل 2012)

[YOUTUBE]9wBYAKJeEJk&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 أبريل 2012)

*أكد السفير أحمد عبد العزيز قطان سفير المملكة العربية السعودية لدى مصر أنه لم يصدر بالمملكة أي حكم بسجن أو جلد المواطن المصري أحمد الجيزاوي , كما ذكرت بعض وسائل الإعلام , مشددا على أن القصة مختلقة بالكامل وأنه تم إلقاء القبض عليه وبحوزته (21380) حبة زاناكس وهي من الحبوب المصنفة من ضمن مواد المخدرات, مشيرا إلى أن قوانين المملكة لاتجيز محاسبة شخص غير سعودي على أي أعمال ارتكبها خارج أراضيها . وأعرب قطان في بيان صحفي صدر الثلاثاء عن بالغ أسفه واستياءه لما تناولته وسائل الإعلام من معلومات خاطئة

أمن الدولة فتح فرع فى السعودية ...... كله أكل عيش

*


----------



## Alexander.t (24 أبريل 2012)

أحمد الجيزاوى أمتحان جديد للسلطات المصريه 
، هل تسير بنهج مبارك ام تسير بنهج الثوره ، هى فقط معادله عليكم تقبل نتائج مهما كانت صعبه !


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 أبريل 2012)

> السفارة السعودية: الجيزاوى تم ضبطه بحبوب مخدرة



*هو حبيب العادلى راح السعودية ..... ؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 أبريل 2012)

*حد شاف اي دقن من بتوع عاوز اختي كاميليا واقف قدام السفارة السعودية بيقول عاوز اخويا الجيزاوي؟ مش دة برضه اخ مسلم ليهم ولا العالم دي تخصص حريم *


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 أبريل 2012)

*قال حمدين صباحى المرشح لمنصب رئيس الجمهورية، إنه لا يتصور أن يهان مصرى فى أى بلد فى العام، بعد ما أن استرد الشعب المصرى كرامته بثورته المجيدة، قائلاً: "مينفعش مصرى يتهان فى أى بلد، وأنا لو رئيس هبعت طائرة بها وزير الخارجية ولو مرجعش بالمواطن المصرى هنقطع العلاقات مع هذه البلد".
*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (24 أبريل 2012)

*ياشينها الصحافه تكبر كل شئ مو رد المملكه وصلكم وطلع الاخ مهرب مخدرات خلاص صدقو الخارجيه السعوديه مثل ما انتم مصدقين غيرها
هو صدق لو المملكه مش عاوزه يدخل كان منعت من دخولهم مثل ما عملت مع عبد الباري عطوان مش تدخله وتقبض عليه على كده نص اعداء االنظام السعودي كانو قبضو عليهم اول مايدخلون البلد امال صحافتكم اللي صدقناها من وين جابت حكم غيابي سنه وجلد عشرين 
ليش التبلي؟ وكمان هي نفسها صحافتكم اللي تقول وقالت ان الملك عفا مع ان بيان السعوديه يقول لسه ماحاكموه واشلون يصدر عفو وايش ذا الكذب *


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 أبريل 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *ياشينها الصحافه تكبر كل شئ مو رد المملكه وصلكم وطلع الاخ مهرب مخدرات خلاص صدقو الخارجيه السعوديه مثل ما انتم مصدقين غيرها
> هو صدق لو المملكه مش عاوزه يدخل كان منعت من دخولهم مثل ما عملت مع عبد الباري عطوان مش تدخله وتقبض عليه على كده نص اعداء االنظام السعودي كانو قبضو عليهم اول مايدخلون البلد امال صحافتكم اللي صدقناها من وين جابت حكم غيابي سنه وجلد عشرين
> ليش التبلي؟ وكمان هي نفسها صحافتكم اللي تقول وقالت ان الملك عفا مع ان بيان السعوديه يقول لسه ماحاكموه واشلون يصدر عفو وايش ذا الكذب *



*هو ده قرآن عشان تصدقى الوهابيين الأوغاد دون أن تشغلى مخك .... هايهرب مخدرات وزوجته معاه ؟؟؟؟؟ مش شايفة أن دى غباوة*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (24 أبريل 2012)

*ماقلت اني مصدقه احد قلت لكم صدقوهم انتم زي ما صدقتم غيرها 
انا فعلا صدقت صحافتكم البارحه وزعلت من السعوديه حييل
لكن طلعت صحافتكم كذابه ولا صدر حكم غيابي سنه ولا جلد
يعني هم كاذبون وذي صحافه ومن يصرح لها من مصريين كاذبون
امال من صادق؟ مش شايف ان تصديق من يفبرك صدور احكام قضائيه 
في قضيه لم يحكم عليها غباوه ؟ انا مادري من هو الصادق الله 
اعلم اكذب لو قلت اني متاكده من صدق طرف ماهو هاليومين
 كلا يكتب على حسب هواه *


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 أبريل 2012)

*أكدت شاهندة فتحى، زوجة المحامى المصرى أحمد الجيزاوى، المحتجز فى المملكة العربية السعودية، فى أول ظهور إعلامى لها، من خلال اتصال هاتفى بـ"اليوم السابع" أن التهم المنسوبة لزوجها بحيازة حبوب مخدرة، ما هى إلا تهم ملفقة، مشيرة إلى أنه أثناء القبض عليه بمطار جدة لم تقم شرطة المطار بتفتيش الحقائب، بل قامت على الفور، باحتجازه فى إحدى الغرف، مضيفة: "وقامت السلطات السعودية فى المطار، بإبلاغى باحتجازه، وضرورة مغادرتى حتى لا يتم القبض علىَّ".

واستطردت فتحى: "لم يكن مع زوجى غير متعلقاتنا الشخصية من ملابس ومستلزمات منزلية"، نافية حمل علب حليب معه فى الحقائب، والتى تم الادعاء ضده بتهريب المخدرات بداخلها، فضلاً عن خروجه من مطار القاهرة بعد تفتيش المتعلقات فكيف تم إيجادها هناك؟.

وأشارت إلى أن زوجها كان ذاهبا إلى المملكة لأداء العمرة وليس تجارة المخدرات، وكان مع فوج شركة سياحية ومشرف الرحلة هو الذى كان مع زوجى أثناء احتجازه، مؤكدة أن السفارة المصرية بالرياض أبلغتها بأن زوجها صدر ضده حكم بالحبس والجلد، لافتة إلى أنها تلقت خبر تهمة الحبوب المخدرة من وسائل الإعلام قائله إن هناك شيئا غامضا لا تعلمه.

وطالبت شاهندة فتحى الخارجية المصرية بضرورة معرفة مكان احتجاز زوجها، لأنها لا تعلم طريقه حتى الآن وأن أحد أعضاء السفارة أبلغها بأنهم لم يتمكنوا من تحديد مكان زوجها، مشيرة فى الوقت ذاته إلى أنّها لن تعود إلى القاهرة يوم 28 المقبل دون أن يكون زوجها معها.
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 أبريل 2012)

*حول قضية الجيزاوي كتب د. سعد الفقيه - المعارض السعودي للأسرة الحاكمة، والمؤسس والمتحدث الرسمي لـ "الحركة الإسلامية للإصلاح" :

1) الجيزاوي ليس معتقل الرأي المصري الوحيد بل قبله عشرات المعتقلين المصريين دون تهمة ولا محاكمة ولعل الله ساق قضيته حتى ينتبه المصريون

2) الحكومة السعودية لا تحتاج حكم غيابي ولا توجيه تهمة من أجل اعتقاله ويحق للمباحث أن تعتقل من تشاء دون غطاء قانوني أو شرعي أو حتى إجرائي

3) السبب الحقيقي لاعتقاله هو كونه مدافعا نشطا عن المعتقلين المصريين وأن باعتقاله إرهاب لغيره حتى لا يفكر أحد بالدفاع عن المعتقلين

4) النظام السعودي ينظر لمصر بناء على علاقته مع العسكر الذي يعتبره امتدادا لمبارك ما يسمح للنظام السعودي بالبطش بأي مصري بإقرار الحكم في مصر

5) لم يدرك النظام السعودي أن الشعب المصري يستطيع من خلال إحساسه بكرامته ومسؤوليته الوطنية إرغام الدولة المصرية للدفاع عن كرامة الجيزاوي

6)السعودية لا تعتقل مواطني الدول التي تحمي رعاياها إلا نادرا و تطلق سراحهم بسرعة، ولم تدرك السعودية أن مصر بعد الثورة قريبة من هذا الوضع

7)النظام السعودي جبان أمام أي تحرك جماهيري ولو واصلت قوى الثورة المصرية تبني قضية الجيزاوي بنشاط ثوري بارز فسوف يطلق سراح الجيزاوي فورا

8)على قوى الثورة المصرية أن توسع الحملة للدفاع عن كل معتقلي الرأي المصريين في المملكة وأن لا تتوقف الحملة إلا بإطلاق سراح آخر معتقل رأي مصري

9)صحيح إن جريمة الاعتقال مضاعفة كونها حصلت لشخص قدم لأداء العمرة لكن حتى لو لم تحصل في هذا السياق فهي جريمة ويجب أن تثير ما تستحقه من الغضب

10) نجاح المصريين في إطلاق أسراهم سيكون فأل خير لحملة أقوى داخل بلاد الحرمين لإطلاق سراح عشرات الآلاف من ابناء الحرمين في السجون السعودية .

11) الشعبان متفاهمان متحابان والحكومتان متفاهمتان متحابتنان.. المشكلة أن كلا الحكومتين متآمرتان ضد الشعبين

12) اذا استمر الشعب المصري في غضبته فسيطلق سراحه ال سعود وهم صاغرون واذا فترت غضبة الشعب المصري فسيحصل له كل شيء

13) السجناء المصريون في السجون السعودية بدون تهمة ولا محاكمة كثير جدا ومعظمهم من العقول المصرية الرائعة

14) النظام يريد أن يخرج من ورطة فلفق له التهمة وان شاء الله وقع في ورطة أخطر*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 أبريل 2012)

*ليتك يا فرعون فرضت "الحج" للأهرامات ..*
*لكنا الآن من أغنى شعوب فى العالم ..*
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (25 أبريل 2012)

اين انتم يا انصار حازم من الجيزاوى ايها الكدابين


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 أبريل 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> اين انتم يا انصار حازم من *الجيزاوى*


*بيحضروا له بوسترات ...*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بيحضروا له بوسترات ...*



*بوسترات لأختى كامليا ؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *بوسترات لأختى كامليا ؟؟؟؟؟*


 *لأ بوسترات للجيزاوى ...*
*وأحتمال يرشحوه خادم للحرمين الشريفين ...ده سلو بلدنا *


----------



## SALVATION (25 أبريل 2012)

اشربوا يا مصريين خليكوا مشيين ورا تجار الدين
استمروا فى رفع اعلام غير بلادكم 
واحنوا رؤسكم امام ولاة نعمتكم​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## sam176 (25 أبريل 2012)

هناك فيديو منتشر عنه يهاجم فيه المسيحيه 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jxm1UMW0YVQ&feature=player_embedded
شئ يدعو للتعجب ؟ هل هو مهرب مخدرات كاذب يهاجم المسيحيه كعادت من يهاجمون المسيحيه ؟
ام انسان مخدوع و مظلوم  قد يريد الله ان يفتح عينه ليرى الاسلام كما يطبق فى بلد المنشا و ليعش حقيقة الحياه فى بلد يطبق الاسلام الذى يدافع عنه ؟
الله وحده يعلم


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (25 أبريل 2012)

*والله زوار الاهرامات من العالم اجمع عرب وعجم مسلمين ومسيحين وبوذيين وملاحده اكثر بكثير من زوار بيت الله الحرام لكن المليارات اللي
كانت تطلع من اهراماتكم كانت تروح في كروش الحراميه ولو كان الحج يطلع مليارات لما كانت مصر تبعث الكسوه الكعبه من مئات سنين 
السعوديه اغتنت بفضل نعمة الله  فقط مش الحج معظم المليارات اللي تطلع من الحج تنصرف عليه واللي يزور مكةالمكرمه يعرف شو كثر تتغير كل سنه 

احمد لو بريئ راح يطلع ان شاء الله اهم شئ اصحاب التضخيمات يطلعون منها قال جلد وسنه اعوذ بالله من الكذب *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 أبريل 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *والله زوار الاهرامات من العالم اجمع عرب وعجم مسلمين ومسيحين وبوذيين وملاحده اكثر بكثير من زوار بيت الله الحرام لكن المليارات اللي*
> *كانت تطلع من اهراماتكم كانت تروح في كروش الحراميه ولو كان الحج يطلع مليارات لما كانت مصر تبعث الكسوه الكعبه من مئات سنين *
> *السعوديه اغتنت بفضل نعمة الله فقط مش الحج معظم المليارات اللي تطلع من الحج تنصرف عليه واللي يزور مكةالمكرمه يعرف شو كثر تتغير كل سنه *
> 
> *احمد لو بريئ راح يطلع ان شاء الله اهم شئ اصحاب التضخيمات يطلعون منها قال جلد وسنه اعوذ بالله من الكذب *


*ياجماعة اللى منكم فهم حاجة يشرح لى ....:fun_lol:*
*طال عمرك  ...*:new6::new6::new6:


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ياجماعة اللى منكم فهم حاجة يشرح لى ....:fun_lol:*
> *طال عمرك  ...*:new6::new6::new6:



:love34::love34::love34:​


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أبريل 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *والله زوار الاهرامات من العالم اجمع عرب وعجم مسلمين ومسيحين وبوذيين وملاحده اكثر بكثير من زوار بيت الله الحرام لكن المليارات اللي
> كانت تطلع من اهراماتكم كانت تروح في كروش الحراميه ولو كان الحج يطلع مليارات لما كانت مصر تبعث الكسوه الكعبه من مئات سنين
> السعوديه اغتنت بفضل نعمة الله  فقط
> مش الحج معظم المليارات اللي تطلع من الحج تنصرف عليه واللي يزور مكةالمكرمه يعرف شو كثر تتغير كل سنه
> ...



:2::2::2:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 أبريل 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *والله زوار الاهرامات من العالم اجمع عرب وعجم مسلمين ومسيحين وبوذيين وملاحده اكثر بكثير من زوار بيت الله الحرام لكن المليارات اللي
> كانت تطلع من اهراماتكم كانت تروح في كروش الحراميه ولو كان الحج يطلع مليارات لما كانت مصر تبعث الكسوه الكعبه من مئات سنين
> السعوديه اغتنت بفضل نعمة الله  فقط مش الحج معظم المليارات اللي تطلع من الحج تنصرف عليه واللي يزور مكةالمكرمه يعرف شو كثر تتغير كل سنه
> 
> احمد لو بريئ راح يطلع ان شاء الله اهم شئ اصحاب التضخيمات يطلعون منها قال جلد وسنه اعوذ بالله من الكذب *



*نعم
مش واخده بالك انها وسعت منك شويه 
السعوديه الدوله الاولي في العالم من حيث عدد السياح
السياحه الدينيه طبعا 


اما موضوع انها بتصرف عائد الحج علي الحج 
في دي اقدر اقولك وعن ثقه انها كدبه ابريل 

دي الكسوه بتاعه الكعبه كانت بتروح من مصر 
*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (26 أبريل 2012)

*اشمعنى هذه المره مافهمتو علي وانتو دائما تردون علي ومنكم يحرر لي مخالفات
او يحذف ردودي الله يادنيا  




			اما موضوع انها بتصرف عائد الحج علي الحج 
في دي اقدر اقولك وعن ثقه انها كدبه ابريل
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

وايش دخل السعوديه المماليك والعثمانيون هم اللي كانو يصنعونها في مصر
وفي  دوله الاموييه كانت تجي  الكسوه من دمشق وفي العباسيه كانت تجي من بغداد
وين مايرتكز الحكم تصنع فيه الكسوه مالها دخل بسياحه وبدونها
الحجاج كانو ياتون على جمال وقوارب واهل مكه يضيفونهم اشلون تسفيد منهم  الحجاز؟ بعد قيام دولة السعوديه بعد النفط بدا الاستثمار والاهتمام وبدا الحجاج يكثرون والناس تغتني وتروح وتجي بس مو هذا اللي المهم الاخ كان يقول ليت فرعون فرض الحج للاهرامات فعلا الفراعين عملو شغل حلو وكل ناس تجي تشوف اهراماتكم  من كل دول العالم بس الفلوس اللي تطلع من سياحة الاهرمات كانت تسرق مكه بالكثير ثلاثة ملايين حاج سنويا اتوقع زوار اهراماتكم الضعف لان كل ناس تزورها >> ... عساكم فهمتو علي؟ اذا ما فهمتو قيموني سيئ  مره ثانيه  برجع  ثاني اشرح وايش وراي *


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 أبريل 2012)

*محامي احمد الجيزاوي: ماجوش ليه انهارده الاخوان والسلفيين؟! 
.. "لانهم مرتزقه و دول اسيادهم اللي بيقبضوهم" 
-مشيراً الي السفاره السعوديه-


[YOUTUBE]5C-YcxccwbA&feature=share%27%2C%29
[/YOUTUBE]​*​​​​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (26 أبريل 2012)

*الترجمة لكلام هيفاء*
*______________*​ 
*



اشمعنى هذه المره مافهمتو علي وانتو دائما تردون علي ومنكم يحرر لي مخالفات
او يحذف ردودي الله يادنيا 

أنقر للتوسيع...

كل مرة بتفهمونى .. عاملين مش فاهمين المرادى ليه هه !
يعنى بتفهمونى لما تيجوا تدونى مخالفات او تحذفوا كلامى .. غير كدا مش فاهمين
عجبى عليك يازمن

​​**



وايش دخل السعوديه المماليك والعثمانيون هم اللي كانو يصنعونها في مصر وفي دوله الاموييه كانت تجي الكسوه من دمشق وفي العباسيه كانت تجي من بغداد

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



وين مايرتكز الحكم تصنع فيه الكسوه مالها دخل بسياحه 
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


الحجاز (عشان مكانش فى سعودية ايام الكسوة) مالهاش
دعوة .. هى كانت قالتلكوا ابعنوا الكسوة .. زمان البلاد العربية
كلها كانت تحت حكم واحد وهو بصفته الحاكم كان بيبعتها
الموضوع مالهوش دعوة بالسياحة .. الوحيدين اللى كانوا بييجوا للحجاز كسياحة و يلبدوا هما طرش البحر 
​**



الحجاج كانو ياتون على جمال وقوارب واهل مكه يضيفونهم اشلون تسفيد منهم الحجاز؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**الحجاز لما الحجاج كانوا بيجولها .. كانوا هما اللى بيصرفوا برضوا على الحجاج .. مقابل حاجات بسيطة .. ساعة يد .. حنيه دهب .. ختة مجوهرات .. يعنى مجرد تذكارات من الحجاج مش اكتر*​ 

*قريبا الجزء الثانى *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أبريل 2012)

*نشرت صحيفة عكاظ السعودية، السبت، نص التحقيقات مع أحمد الجيزاوي المحامي المصري المحتجز لدي السلطات السعودية، بتهمة حيازة 21ألف حبة زاناكس، منذ الأسبوع قبل الماضي، مشيرة إلى أنه سيخضع للتحقيق أمام هيئة الادعاء العام، السبت المقبل، تمهيدا لإحالته للمحكمة الجزئية في جدة، بعدما أقر في تسجيل فيديو بحيازته للحبوب المخدره.

وجاء في إقرار الجيزاوي بتهريب المخدرات، أقر أنا أحمد محمد ثروت السيد، مصري الجنسية، بموجب جواز سفر رقم (...) القادم من جمهورية مصر العربية بتأشيرة عمرة صادرة من سفارة المملكة العربية السعودية بالقاهرة رقم (...)، بأنه تم القبض علي في الصالة الدولية بمطار الملك عبدالعزيز الدولي بجدة، وفي حيازتي 21380 قرص زاناكس، حاولت تهريبها إلى المملكة العربية السعودية. حسبما ذكرت صحيفة عكاظ.

وقال صحيفة عكاظ إن التحقيقات كشفت عن غرض الجيزاوي الدخول إلى الأراضي السعودية بغرض التهريب وحده، بعدما دخل بتأشيرة عمرة، وهو غير محرم، وليس في أمتعته إحرام، بل كان يرتدي قميص أبيض، وجاكيت أزرق.

وتابعت صحيفة عكاظ قائلة التحقيقات كشفت عن أن الجيزاوي كان يعد لعقد صفقة بيع الأقراص داخل المملكة بمبلغ يتجاوز 100 ألف ريال، فيما تمكن من شراء كامل الكمية من مصر بـ5131 جنيها، أي ما يعادل 3170 ريالا، بمعنى أنه كان يستهدف تحقيق ربح من وراء هذه الصفقة يبلغ 31 ضعف رأس المال.

وأشارت الصحيفة السعودية إلى أن اسم الجيزاوي حركي وليس اسمه الحقيقي، قائلة بعد إتصالات بين وزارة الخارجية السعودية والسفارة المصرية في الرياض تبين أن لقب الجيزاوي حركي وغير رسمي، وأن اسمه المدون في القضية أحمد محمد ثروت السيد.


واضح أن العادلى فتح فرع لأمن الدولة فى السعودية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أبريل 2012)

*قالت شيرين الجيزاوي شقيقة أحمد الجيزاوي المحتجز في السجون السعودية إنها ذهبت للجنة حقوق الإنسان بالبرلمان هي وأسرتها وقابلت النائب محمد أنور السادات ونائب سلفي كان معارضا بشدة لتصعيد الموضوع بحجة عدم توتر العلاقات مع السعودية قائلا: "العلاقات مع السعودية أهم من شقيقك".*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> * وفي حيازتي 21380 قرص زاناكس، حاولت تهريبها إلى المملكة العربية السعودية. حسبما ذكرت صحيفة عكاظ.*


 *حد فى طب يقول لنا الزاناكس ده بتاع اية ؟*
*وأية نوع الدماغ اللى بيعملها ؟!!*
*



بعدما دخل بتأشيرة عمرة، وهو غير محرم، وليس في أمتعته إحرام، بل كان يرتدي قميص أبيض، وجاكيت أزرق.

أنقر للتوسيع...

 هههههههههههههههه
جديدة جديدة ...هى السعودية ماتبيعش ملابس إحرام ؟؟!!!
مافيش اكتر منه  فى مطار جدة !!
قميص أبيض وجاكيت أزرق ..؟؟!!!!
طب فين البنطلون ؟؟ قلعوهو له ؟*


> *واضح أن العادلى فتح فرع لأمن الدولة فى السعودية*


*حرام عليك تظلم العادلى ....العادلى عمره ما كان بالغباء ده *


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أبريل 2012)

*على فكره انا بعد ما شوفت لقاء السفير السعودى امبارح مع سيد على 
صدقته 
بصراحه معنديش شك ان الجيزواى ده فعلا مهرب*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *على فكره انا بعد ما شوفت لقاء السفير السعودى امبارح مع سيد على
> صدقته
> بصراحه معنديش شك ان الجيزواى ده فعلا مهرب*



*فيه رابط للحوار ده ..؟؟

خبر طازة: السعودية تستدعي سفيرها في مصر للتشاور وإغلاق السفارة والقنصليات مؤقتاً*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أبريل 2012)

*قررت المملكة العربية السعودية إغلاق سفارتها بالقاهرة واستدعاء سفيرها أحمد عبد العزيز القطان للتشاور.

وقال المستشار محمد سامى جمال الدين، المستشار القانونى للسفارة السعودية بالقاهرة لليوم السابع، إن السفير أحمد عبد العزيز القطان تلقى طلب الاستدعاء للتشاور من الرياض، مشيرا إلى أنه سيغادر برفقة طاقم السفارة القاهرة خلال ساعات.

وقال مصدر مسئول إنه نتيجة للمظاهرات والاحتجاجات غير المبررة التى حدثت أمام بعثات المملكة فى جمهورية مصر العربية ، ومحاولات اقتحامها وتهديد أمن وسلامة منسوبيها من الجنسيتين السعودية والمصرية، بما فى ذلك رفع الشعارات المعادية وانتهاك حرمة وسيادة البعثات الدبلوماسية، وبشكل مناف لكل الأعراف والقوانين الدولية.

ونتيجة لمحاولة المظاهرات تعطيل عمل السفارة والقنصلية عن القيام بواجباتها الدبلوماسية والقنصلية ومن بينها تسهيل سفر العمالة المصرية والمعتمرين والزائرين إلى المملكة.

قررت حكومة المملكة العربية السعودية استدعاء سفيرها للتشاور، وإغلاق سفارتها فى القاهرة وقنصلياتها فى كل من الإسكندرية والسويس.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *فيه رابط للحوار ده ..؟؟
> 
> خبر طازة: السعودية تستدعي سفيرها في مصر للتشاور وإغلاق السفارة والقنصليات مؤقتاً*




*هحاول اشوف لحضرتك اذا كان اللقاء نزل ع النت ...*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أبريل 2012)

*باظ موسم الحج وعمرة رمضان ...*
*أتخرب بيت شركات السياحة ودمتم ...*
*أتخرب بيت الأخوان ...هل يبدأ عصر النهضة الفكرية أخيراً ؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *باظ موسم الحج وعمرة رمضان ...*
> *أتخرب بيت شركات السياحة ودمتم ...*
> *أتخرب بيت الأخوان ...هل يبدأ عصر النهضة الفكرية أخيراً ؟*



*هو معنى كده ان مفيش لا عمرة ولا حج ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هو معنى كده ان مفيش لا عمرة ولا حج ؟؟؟؟*


*طالما القنصلية قفلت يبقى ما فيش تأشيرات عمرة ...*
*ولو طولت العملية مافيش تأشيرات حج لأن التأشيرات بتبدأ من العشر الأواخر من رمضان وتنتهى قبل بداية موسم الحج بحوالى عشرة أيام ....*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أبريل 2012)

*تشديدات أمنية حول سفارة السعودية تحسبًا لأى احتجاجات *
*أحاطت قوات الأمن المركزى مبنى سفارة المملكة العربية السعودية بالقاهرة اليوم السبت، بطوق أمنى تحسبا لأى وقفات احتجاجية على خلفية اعتقال المحامى المصرى أحمد الجيزاوى، الذى تم اعتقاله بالسجون السعودية لانتقاده الذات الملكية والحكم عليه بعام حبس وجلده مائة جلدة.
جاء ذلك بعدما نفت شاهندة فتحى زوجة الجيزاوى ما نشرته جريدة "عكاظ" السعودية حول التحقيقات مع الجيزاوى.

يشار إلى أنه قد تظاهر العشرات أمام مقر السفارة السعودية أمس الجمعة مرددين الهتافات المعادية للسلطات السعودية والمجلس العسكرى، ورافعين لافتات منددة لاعتقال الجيزاوى ومطالبين بسحب السفير المصرى من السعودية واسترداد كرامة المصريين بالخارج. *


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طالما القنصلية قفلت يبقى ما فيش تأشيرات عمرة ...*
> *ولو طولت العملية مافيش تأشيرات حج لأن التأشيرات بتبدأ من العشر الأواخر من رمضان وتنتهى قبل بداية موسم الحج بحوالى عشرة أيام ....*



*معنى كده ان ممارسة الشعائر الدينية الإسلامية مرتبطة بالوضع السياسى ؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أبريل 2012)

*د مفيد العرابى يقول فى قناة اون تى فى أن سحب السفير معناه قطع العلاقات

يا مسهل يا رب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أبريل 2012)

*قال إن هذه الأزمة بين البلدين هى الأولى منذ 45 عاما..
الإعلام الأسبانى: استدعاء سفير السعودية من مصر يهدد العلاقات بينهما*
*ركزت وسائل الإعلام الأسبانية على خبر استدعاء السفير السعودى من مصر وإغلاق السفارة السعودية، وقال موقع "تيرا" الأسبانى إن هذه الأزمة هى الأولى فى العلاقات المصرية السعودية منذ أكثر من 45 عاما، وهذا يهدد العلاقات بين السعودية ومصر ، مضيفا أنه حتى الآن لم يتم الإعلان عن أى رد فعل لمصر على هذا القرار. 

وأشار الموقع الإخبارى الأسبانى إلى أن هذا القرار "مبالغ فيه"، خاصة أنه تم اتخاذه نتيجة للاحتجاجات التى حدثت أمام السفارة فى مصر بسبب المواطن المصرى المحتجز فى السعودية أحمد الجيزاوى المتهم بالإساءة للذات الملكية، مشيرا إلى أن مصر الآن فى مرحلة الانتقال إلى الديمقراطية. 

وأضاف الموقع أن استدعاء السفير السعودى من مصر فى مثل هذا الوقت يشكل خطرا على البلاد، حيث إن مصر الآن تستعد للانتخابات الرئاسية، لاختيار رئيس لها.

وأوضح الموقع أن المملكة العربية السعودية قالت إنه بسبب محاولات اقتحام السفارة وتهديد أمن وسلامة العاملين بها ورفع شعارات تسيىء إلى البعثات الدبلوماسية، تم الإعلان عن وقف عمل السفارة السعودية فى مصر واستدعاء السفير لمناقشة هذا الأمر.

ونقلت وكالة إيفى الأسبانية إن الحكومة السعودية بررت هذه التدابير بسبب المظاهرات والتهديدات التى تتعرض لها بعثتها الدبلوماسية فى مصر إثر الإعلان عن اعتقال المحامى المصرى فى المملكة.

يذكر أن السلطات السعودية قد أوقفت الجيزاوى خلال دخوله المملكة الأسبوع الماضى، بعد أن عثرت بحوزته على أكثر من 21 ألف قرص مخدر محظورة، بحسب بيان رسمى صدر عن السفارة السعودية فى القاهرة.*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *معنى كده ان ممارسة الشعائر الدينية الإسلامية مرتبطة بالوضع السياسى ؟؟؟*


*نعم ياسيدى الفاضل ...مش كتبوا له ع الجدران*
*طال عُمرك الكعبة مش بتاعة أمك ؟:ura1:*
*ونضف لمعلومات حضرتك:*
*حتى ولو حصلت على تأشيرة من حق المملكة منعك من الدخول لو كنت على القوائم السوداء هناك*
*وده شئ شرحه يطووووووول*
*طال عمره *


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *نعم ياسيدى الفاضل ...مش كتبوا له ع الجدران*
> *طال عُمرك الكعبة مش بتاعة أمك ؟:ura1:*
> *ونضف لمعلومات حضرتك:*
> *حتى ولو حصلت على تأشيرة من حق المملكة منعك من الدخول لو كنت على القوائم السوداء هناك*
> ...



*هههههههههههههههه المصريين دول تحف بامانه *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *وأوضح الموقع أن المملكة العربية السعودية قالت إنه بسبب محاولات اقتحام السفارة وتهديد أمن وسلامة العاملين بها ورفع شعارات تسيىء إلى البعثات الدبلوماسية، تم الإعلان عن وقف عمل السفارة السعودية فى مصر واستدعاء السفير لمناقشة هذا الأمر.*


*توقعوا ردود أفعال لا حصر لها ....*
*فينك ياعبد الناصر تنتف دقن طويل العمر ...*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أبريل 2012)

*طنطاوى يتصل بالسلطات السعودية "لاحتواء الموقف"*
*اتصل المشير حسين طنطاوى رئيس المجلس العسكرى فى مصر بالسلطات السعودية، لاحتواء الموقف، بعد الخطوة "المفاجئة" التى اتخذتها بإغلاق سفارتها وقنصلياتها واستدعاء سفيرها بالقاهرة.*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *طنطاوى يتصل بالسلطات السعودية "لاحتواء الموقف"*
> *اتصل المشير حسين طنطاوى رئيس المجلس العسكرى فى مصر بالسلطات السعودية، لاحتواء الموقف، بعد الخطوة "المفاجئة" التى اتخذتها بإغلاق سفارتها وقنصلياتها واستدعاء سفيرها بالقاهرة.*


*ياعم ماتحتويش حاجة*
*خلينا نشوف الآخوان هيعملوا اية ونتفرج ع الشيخ حسان والحوينى ونسمع أحلى كلام ..*


----------



## Twin (28 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طالما القنصلية قفلت يبقى ما فيش تأشيرات عمرة ...*
> *ولو طولت العملية مافيش تأشيرات حج لأن التأشيرات بتبدأ من العشر الأواخر من رمضان وتنتهى قبل بداية موسم الحج بحوالى عشرة أيام ....*


 
*كدة ممكن يفكروا ويخدوا تأشيرة لبنان ... لزيارة حزب الله :smile01*​


----------



## Twin (28 أبريل 2012)

*مصطفي بكري / الحياة 1: نرفض أي إساءة وجهت للسعودية وندعو لعدم التصعيد وعودة العلاقات سريعاً*



*راجل واطي*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أبريل 2012)

*قام عدد من المتظاهرين أمام مقر السفارة السعودية بالقاهرة برفع الأحذية وتوجيه بعض الإشارات لأحد الأفراد الذى حاول تصويرهم من أعلى إحدى العمارات السكنية تحت الإنشاء بجوار مقر السفارة، قائلين "إنه يتبع جهاز أمن الدولة المنحل ويريد تصويرنا" ومنعهم آخرون من توجيه تلك الإشارات له.

هتف المتظاهرون:
عاش عايش عاش.. الجيزاوى مش حشاش
يسقط يسقط آل سعود.. دول عاملين علينا أسود
يا جيزاوى وراك رجالة
مجلس خزى ومجلس عار اللى يطاطى للملكية
قلنا عيش عدالة حرية ضربوا أخونا فى السعودية
آل سعود آل سعود.. حكم مبارك مش هيعود
يسقط يسقط حكم مبارك لسه بيحكم دارى ودارك
اقتل واحبس واجلد فينا بكرة الثورة فى المدينة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أبريل 2012)

*قالت وكالة الأنباء السعودية، إن العاهل السعودى، الملك عبد الله بن عبد العزيز آل سعود، وعد المشير محمد حسين طنطاوى، رئيس المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، بإعادة النظر فى قرار المملكة باستدعاء سفيرها لدى مصر للتشاور وإغلاق سفارتها فى القاهرة وقنصلياتها فى كل من الإسكندرية والسويس.

وأضافت الوكالة، أن خادم الحرمين الشريفين تلقى اتصالا هاتفيا اليوم السبت، من طنطاوى، تطرق فيه للعلاقات التاريخية التى تربط بين البلدين الشقيقين، آملاً أن تعيد المملكة النظر فى قرارها الأخير، وأن الملك عبد الله وعد بأنه سينظر فى هذا الأمر خلال الأيام المقبلة، وفقاً للظروف ومصلحة البلدين، التى تنبع من تاريخ طويل فى العلاقات الودية بين البلدين الشقيقين المملكة العربية السعودية وجمهورية مصر العربية.
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أبريل 2012)

*أكدت شاهندة فتحى زوجة المحامى المصرى والناشط الحقوقى أحمد الجيزاوى المعتقل لدى السلطات السعودية بتهمة تهريب أقراص مخدرة من عقار "زاناكس" فى اتصال هاتفى بـ"اليوم السابع" أن زوجها لم يصل إلى بوابة تفتيش الأمتعة بالصالة الدولية داخل مطار جدة حتى يتم تصويره ويكتب إقرارا على نفسه بحيازة الحبوب.

وأشارت الجيزاوى إلى أن الأمتعة كانت على "السير" وأنها هى من قامت بإخبار السلطات بها بعد القبض على زوجها للسماح لها باصطحابها معه، لأنها كانت تحتوى على متعلقاتها الشخصية إلا أنهم رفضوا منحها لها.

وأوضحت زوجة الجيزاوى أنه تم احتجازه فى حجرة داخل الجوازات بمجرد الكشف عن اسمه، مؤكدة أنها ستكشف عن العديد من أسرار القضية بمجرد وصولها إلى أرض الوطن اليوم.

وعن ما تردد بأن الجيزاوى لم يذهب للمملكة بغرض العمرة لأنه كان غير محرم وليس فى أمتعته إحرام، قالت شاهندة إن برنامج العمرة كان من المفترض أن يبدأ من المدينة ولم نكن جميعا محرمين ولدينا شهود على ذلك بالإضافة إلى شركة السياحة الدينية فى مصر ومشرف الرحلة الذى كان معنا.

وأوضحت الجيزاوى أن تلك الزيارة هى الأولى لهم فى المملكة وليست لديهم أى علاقة بأحد فكيف يمكن لزوجها توزيع تلك الكمية الضخمة، مضيفة: "إن كان سوف يسلمها لإحدى شركات الأدوية فلماذا لم يكشف عن اسمها حتى الآن وهو يعلم أن تلك التهمة عقوبتها كبيرة".

وأشارت الجيزاوى إلى أنهم خرجوا من مطار القاهرة بعد تفتيش الحقائب قائلة: "نعلم جميعا مهارة مباحث المطار فى الكشف عن حبوب الترامادول والقبض على مهربيها خارج مصر فى العديد من الممرات وهذا ما يعنى أن الأمر صعب فى الخروج بمثل هذه الكمية بسهولة من داخل مطار القاهرة". 

وأبدت زوجة الجيزاوى اندهاشها على ما أوردته صحيفة "عكاز" السعودية بأن السبب وراء التأخر فى إعلان تهمة الجيزاوى من البداية كان لقب الجيزاوى الحركى وأن اسمه المدون فى القضية "أحمد محمد ثروت السيد" وأكدت بأنها أخبرت القنصلية المصرية بجدة باسم زوجها كاملا فليس من المعقول أن أبلغهم باسمه الحركى أو الاسم الثنائى*


----------

